# Lia Schorr in NYC



## amandabell88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Has anyone done the make-up course at Lia Schorr in NYC? I'm starting next week, and I'd love to know how it went for anyone if they did it. I went to the MAC Pro website and they were listed under their approved schools for the MAC Pro Student Membership, so I'm assuming the school must be pretty good. Any info? Thanks!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 9, 2008)

I've never heard of it but i just checked out the website.
looks pretty good.
please keep us posted.
i'd love to know what you thought of the program.


----------



## Ciara (May 22, 2008)

Did you get to complete this course ... please share your thoughts.


----------



## mami2nice4u (May 23, 2008)

_I attend Lia schorr, I've been there since September 2007 I'm in the Esthetics program, it's a good program but personally for the individual makeup classes I believe she charges too much. From experience! I've been there for months,we know how she is and her prices vary sometimes we thinks she makes up her own prices, because everytime theres a new classes coming up she has different prices just to get us to take them._


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 4, 2008)

Any updates from those who completed Basic Makeup? Im thinking about registering for the classes starting Sep 8


----------



## doll.face (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyone attending in the upcoming weeks?


----------

